# Eve



## ZaneybyLizane (Nov 19, 2016)

Nature and feminism. New artwork 
Any feedback would be appreciated! 
Also for sale on Etsy


----------



## illuster (Feb 27, 2017)

It looks really nice, although I think a more feminine presentation could have been achieved by making more curved shapes, for example by twisting the legs or placing one shoulder higher than the other, that way, the shape in general wouldn't be so square.


----------



## cprimo (Feb 23, 2017)

I agree with illuster; also to note, the red of the apple draws the eye and keeps it between there and her breasts with the white ... not sure if that's what you intended, but it is a little hard to grasp the entire image. Maybe threading some red into the hair bush and or throughout the body. 
Very interesting figure study


----------

